# Snoway plow problems



## Ct Pete (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi With snow on the way to new England iam trying to get my plow to work. I bought a used Snoway Lobo V plow. Hooked it up and it was fine for a while then just stopped working. The solenoid clicks that's it. It looks like the solenoid was starting to burn up. The problem iam having is I want to replace the solenoid but there is no way of getting the exact one before the storm, is there a substitute? Also what could have burnt it up, a bad Ground?

Thanks much for any help you can offer


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Most NAPA store carry solenoids that will work. Double check and clean all your connections, make sure the ground cable goes directly to the battery.

Something like this will work
http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=PHI54140_0218268337


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just had the same problem with my Lobo. I ended up buying a two prong western solenoid, and it worked fine. I learned the hard way, don't try using a regular automotive solenoid, they just burn up as well, lol. The new style western worked just fine on my plow though. Good luck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Any four terminal continuous duty 12 volt solenoid, western, fisher, the newer Meyer, Hiniker, Boss, Blizzard.


----------

